# Tunnel On Friday Night



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

We have a crossing at midnight of Friday and plan on staying in Cite Europe as it will be nearly 2am French time before we arrive.

Is anybody else doing the same this Friday. Promise to be quiet if you are already there before me :lol: 

Spence


----------

